# i'm teaching!



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

so this is a sort of belated triumph because i've been student teaching all semester, and i don't know if it really counts because i still need a benzo or betablocker to help me out. but because of my success this spring i decided to apply for a very coveted full-time position-- and i got it! i am very happy. teaching is something i never would have considered a year ago, or ever. i still can't believe i am actually doing this! :boogie


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow.Thats just amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

What an accomplisment! That's great. I am in awe. I have thought about teaching, but I am afraid it would be too stressful for me.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay! Jean 1 Anxiety 0


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: i'm teaching!*



cicada said:


> What an accomplisment! That's great. I am in awe. I have thought about teaching, but I am afraid it would be too stressful for me.


it is amazing how much easier it is with benzos and betablockers, they take all the stress away. it is actually really fun for me. i feel like i can do anything! :yay


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats on the new job! :banana :banana :banana 

Andrea


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: i'm teaching!*



cicada said:


> I have thought about teaching, but I am afraid it would be too stressful for me.


Same here.

Congrats Jean! It's nice to see other SAers following their dreams and having fun.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

grats!

and camera obscura rule...love that song _i don't do crowds_


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> grats!
> 
> and camera obscura rule...love that song _i don't do crowds_


yeah, pretty appropriate, eh?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jean,

That is awesome! You are doing well, and making a difference in people's lives! :boogie ;boogie ;boogie


----------

